# Northampton School for Girls - 07/10



## RandyTadpole (Jul 18, 2010)

The NSG East site (lower site) closed down in 2008 as the younger students were due to join the older students at the upper site which is not far from here. Ever since the site has been left vulnerable to vandalism etc. This was also made easier by the fencing around the site being damaged enabling anybody access to the school. 

So me and a couple of friends visited this site for the first time early one morning at around 8:30 - 9:00. This is the second site I have visited and was keen to get some shots. This was prior to my knowledge of this website (I am taking a photograpy course at school). Although from a distance you may not be able to tell that the building is derelict it is clear once you get up close when the graffiti on the exterior and the brocken windows are visable it is clearly derelict and open to vandals. Once actually inside the building a few things are easily noticed: bottles of empty alcohol- due to a party of some kind , fire hoses are unraveled amongst the place and I beleive had caused floodings in parts of the buildings and finally it is obvious that people have stripped the ceilngs of any expensive materials. I visited this site again recently this time after spending a relatively short time there we was asked to leave by a man who asked us to leave via the way we got it of corse we did so. 






An entrance shot 





Another entrance shot





A cupboard full of mold and aa couple of empty alcohol glasses





The gym - as you can see a large quantity if not all the aparatus remains.





The electric box to the gym I believe





An overgrown courtyard





Brocken glass with outside refelected in the whiteboard





Boiler room sepia style-practically untouched





A main corridor displaying the vandalism to windows and the ceiling





Another shot of the corridor further displaying the damage to the interior roofing





This was a shed at the front of the building close to the front gates - i presume this was for the care taker to store bits and bobs in. Not sure why a shopping trolly ? 





Some perspective 

This was my first post ,I hope you all enjoy. Please feel free to leave any constructive critisism 
And finally thankyou for viewing


----------



## Goldie87 (Jul 18, 2010)

Very trashed, but looks worth a nosy for the gym if nothing else


----------



## RandyTadpole (Jul 18, 2010)

Goldie87 said:


> Very trashed, but looks worth a nosy for the gym if nothing else


PM if you would like details


----------

